# That one villager from your childhood



## Wolfy98 (Aug 27, 2016)

You know what I'm talking about, that one villager who you just had the closest bond with when you were younger and you just love em. For me that villager would probably be Wolfgang, he a starter in my first WW town and I grew to absolutely love him and was absolutely devasted when he moved away after I took about a months break


----------



## Pookie4557 (Aug 27, 2016)

That villager for me was Cube in City Folk. City Folk was my first Animal Crossing game and I'm pretty sure Cube was one of my starting villagers. He did eventually move out which made me quit playing the game, but I got him back in New Leaf so everything is okay now.


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 27, 2016)

*frobert*! i had him in my first ac game (WW) town in 2011 and i probably talked to him the most out of the villagers in my town. i went to his house most of the day too. i really forget who i had besides him and maple... maple was nice too, she hung around the bridges a lot.

i do remember _faintly _, very faintly in 2010 maybe 2009 my sister rented city folk for our new wii. i didnt play but i watched and all i really remember seeing is her character getting off the bus and poncho walking nearby. so i guess its poncho.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 27, 2016)

Played the original AC on GC and was very attached to Bunnie, Pecan, and Baabara.


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 27, 2016)

Tangy! she was the first move in of my first GC game.... I thought it was so fun that villagers could just move in and out! made me fall in love with the series!


----------



## xara (Aug 27, 2016)

tangy. she was the first villager i saw when i loaded up my first save file of wild world, and i loved her.

i also was pretty attached to marina, goldie and kiki -- yeah, i had a thing for normal villagers, even back then lmao


----------



## GalacticGhost (Aug 28, 2016)

i was very attached to melba and bunnie back when i played ww, and felicity + alfonso when i played cf. ...and i still am lol


----------



## HeyPatience (Aug 28, 2016)

Vesta!

I had her in my first town back when Population Growing came out. I remember being so sad when she moved out, but now I have her in my New Leaf town. I know the sheep villagers arent the most exciting, but I think shes so cute!


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 28, 2016)

Teddy & Tybalt <3


----------



## Sheando (Aug 28, 2016)

Back when I played Wild World, I loved Dora, Peewee, and Tipper. I was fondest of Antonio, but he moved out the day I didn't play and crushed my soul. Whoops.


----------



## Nami (Sep 2, 2016)

Daisy. She was the cutest thing to ever move in to my CF town (Yes, that is the first one I played.) She also gave me my first nickname "P-Honey". She is in my NL town now too and I'm patiently waiting for the day she comes to me about a nickname so I can make her call me that again, hahahah.


----------



## reririx (Sep 2, 2016)

Mine is also Wolfgang! My first in ACNL and ACCF and I love him so much. Sadly I don't have him in my current game but I have Chief >.> I'm not sure if I wanna switch them around because Chief grew on me!


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 2, 2016)

wolf!!! gang!!!!!


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 2, 2016)

Back in Wild World, I liked Astrid, not sure why
She almost moved and little me was so upsetD:


----------



## Foreversacredx (Sep 3, 2016)

Mint ad Melba, they were the originals on my first ever town, Mint is my favourite


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

peanut, i used to have her on most of my ac games.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

Tipper <3


----------



## AetherFenris (Sep 3, 2016)

Tough call, but I'd have to go with Freya


----------



## hestu (Sep 3, 2016)

Definitely Buck, but Melba is a close second


----------



## Aleigh (Sep 3, 2016)

Cookie. She was in my Gamecube version and I love her to bits. I loved her since I was little and she's stuck with me. Pierce too. He's almost like a stalker, he's been in every single game I've owned. Gamecube, WW, CF, ACNL... even HHD. He's also always been one of the first in my towns, but I'm totally okay with that because I couldn't not love him anymore than I do now, or I think I'd explode.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 6, 2016)

Pinky was my favorite in AC Gamecube.When I first started playing New Leaf I didn't know I could adopt villagers from other towns and I thought I'd have to wait forever to get a New Leaf Pinky but I got her.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 6, 2016)

Elmer!


----------



## Invisible again (Sep 6, 2016)

Rosie. She was literally the best in WW. Ah, memories~


----------



## N a t (Sep 6, 2016)

Cleo, from the gamecube game. She never even made it to WW. Still super miffed about it. I want her back...


----------



## Arkhu (Sep 7, 2016)

Wolfgang, back on Gamecube. ^^


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Sep 7, 2016)

Purrl...

She was my favorite in my town due to her being a calico cat... i bet she is gone now... i havent played CF in a long time ;-;


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 8, 2016)

Not quite from my childhood, I honk I was late teens when I started playing WW and I just remember being absolutely obsessed with Chief. Unfortunately I haven't been so taken with him in new leaf for some reason. I had him for a while for a kind of nostalgia but he just didn't have the same appeal. If I ever decide to go back to playing WW though I will be more than happy to see him there I'm sure.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 8, 2016)

There's the TRUE Beginnings era, consisting of Emerald and Ursala, and there's the Wild World era, consisting of Pecan.


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 8, 2016)

The first of my favorites I remember was Walker back in Wild World.


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 8, 2016)

Mine was Melba and Rosie!! 
Rosie was the one I was closest with and then one day I just.. stopped playing. Melba was also in most of my towns in WW and I finally got her as one of my starters in my new town in New Leaf so I'm really happy about that ^^


----------



## Nyarcissist (Sep 8, 2016)

Blair, Gaston, Gabi, and Bob were all villagers I remember having in my Gamecube game, which was like my second GameCube game overall, but I was very young when I got it so that's why I don't remember my other villagers 
In Wild World I had so many villagers because I played all the time, but my absolute favorite, who I'd pick for the purpose of this thread, would definitely have to be Chevre. She was so cute and she'd been in my town since the very beginning, and the day she moved out years later was the day I put down the game for good


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 10, 2016)

Olivia back when I was playing on a gamecube


----------



## Uskglass (Sep 12, 2016)

Angus (the cranky bull) and Kiki (the normal cat) were two of my first villagers in my Wild World town when I started playing. They stayed for a really long time (over a year, maybe two) and I used to check every day to prevent them from moving out. After awhile of not playing Angus moved out and I was heart broken. I had one of those super-card things and it got a bit... iffy so I stopped playing as much and Kiki moved out. I then got a proper copy of Wild World and was pretty happy when Kiki moved back in!


----------

